# Alrighty then RC 18



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey I have been posting alot about upgrading a rc 18 mt. Now I am going to do it. I was trying to find info about it and now i have a last question. What is the fastest but lower cost (under 300$$) electrical set up ( meaning motor esc servo transmitter reciever(dont really want new ones but ) ) And what should i get non electrical? I dont really care about pricing I will be getting a real job this summer and buying everything for this car by july. I have been whatching vids and the mamba 6800 and 8k have been pretty fast. ( also with betteries Can i put more than a 6 cell betterie in my 18 mt? and if so does the voltage have to be 7.2 volts?) THX FOR ANY INFO YOU GUYS HAVE FOR ME!:woohoo:

(and yes i got alrighty then form the pet detective guy )


----------



## bigmike19 (Dec 18, 2007)

If you start adding cells you are gonna increase the output voltage of your battery pack. I used to run a mamba 25 with the 8000kv motor in mine and it ate up diffs and stripped out drive shaft pins constantly. The 6800kv motor will give you plenty of power. The mamba system will give you the most bang for your buck. Another important thing to consider is your battery packs even though they say they are 7.2 volts the majority of them charge up to at least 8. If you do the calculations an 8 volts coming out of your battery is gonna give you about 54,400RPM with a 6800kv motor. Adding that much power to the truck I would highly recommend CVD's so you won't be losing dogbones all the time.(Losi dogbones are a cheaper option, they are a little longer than the stock ones and don't have the tendancy to pop out as easy) You don't have to change your stock servo but it would be wise eventually to go to a metal gear servo. Unless you're running in a wide open space it would also be wise to use titanium turnbuckles. Another thing to consider is when you start adding aluminum whatever plastic parts they are attached to become your weakest link.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ok I got steel turnbuckles ( titaminum was a little spendy right now) I think ill go for the 6800 and i can alway upgrade l8r on..


----------

